# Power pruner vs. pole saw



## Greg

I just got a big contract trimming trees for a fast food chain. The majority of work could be done from the ground with a good pole saw. I was thinking that I just have to have a power pruner, but with the power packed in my Zubat I was wondering if any of you would consider a Hyatuchi(?) or one of the other aggressive polesaws as a replacement? The pole would be much lighter thant the power and a LOT less expensive. Considering that I'll be doing 30 trees at a stop including some palms which way would you go, power or pole? What brand/models?
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Kevin

A neat idea would be to have a double sided curved pruning blade to make scoring the under side of the branch easier then making the finishing cut from the top.
Anyone ever see one?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

A power pruner does low quality cuts. They are best used for removals or for getting the weight off, then finish cutting by hand.
Stihl makes the best, but I the echo's are a good low cost prunner.

The silky pole saws are very light duty, you would need to be very careful using it and storing it. They are light and cut fast though, so they are probably worth the extra effort to treat them with kid gloves.


----------



## budroe69moni

if you're going to be prunning a bunch of palms on a regular basis,
then i would definitly reccomend investing in a power prunner. i've got the echo ppt 260 w/ a 5' extension. i can reach frons 23-24' up and clean out a cabbage palm that hasn't been touched in years in about 5-6 minutes. that's good $ at 20 a pop. usually takes longer for the clean-up . just make sure to sharpen your chain before each job or your dull chain will
shread the frons, you need to have nice clean cuts. 
if you're going to be prunning oaks and other shade trees, listen to mike, nothing beats the finishing cut by hand!!!! it's hard to make a proper underside cut w/ the power prunner!!!!
good luck, 
budroe


----------



## treeclimber165

The closer you are to your cut, the better cut you can make. Power pruners are good for high volume, medium quality cuts. A lot depends on the operator and how careful you are making your finish cuts. For the high volume you are talking about, I think it would be a perfect time to invest in a Stihl HT-75. 
I'd also bring along a ladder so you can quickly jump up in the trees, strap in and make any difficult finish cuts with your climbing saw. (I know the PROPER way would be to set a rope, footlock or air-hump up, tie in, etc. but in real life a ladder would be much faster and easier for multiple trees 15'-20' off the ground)


----------



## Acer

No idea about what/how you'll be pruning, but have you thought about hiring a mobile work platform/cherry picker? With the right sort of job, the time you save more than covers the hire cost.

If you get a power pruner, keep us informed. I'm thinking of getting one myself for lightening and separating hawthorn prior to hedgelaying.


----------



## Greenie

I have used both Stihl and Echo, the Stihl is twice the saw. My Echo is uncomfortable to grip the throttle and the saefty lock on some cuts. The power appears to be less with the Echo as well. Either saw is great for building upper body strength!


----------



## Jumper

*Stihl HT-75*

I have used a Stihl HT-75, and agree that the cuts are only of medium quality even when the chain is sharp, also that they are useful for removals. Also agree with the past post that they are great upper body builders, especially when extended! Also be prepped for a sore neck if you are prone to such. I am told there is a vapour lock problem with this model, ie you have to keep opening the gas cap every few minutes to avoid having the engine cut out-can anyone else verify this? The last one I used certainly suffered from this problem.

A neat think about the Stihl is that you can buy a different trimming head and use the whole affair to trim hedges and trees


----------



## treeman82

I know that the hot ticket saws right now are the Silky's. But has anybody used the Stihl arborist supplies yet? I was down at my dealer today where they had the extendable Stihl pole saw, looked really nice. I asked the owner how many he has sold, to which he replied "1" He said they were really nice but also pretty expensive. What do you guys think of these things? If I wanted to buy one I could either go there for the Stihl version or go up the road to Vermeer and buy the Silky's. Which reminds me I need to go purchase myself a Zubat one of these days for pruning


----------



## Greenie

*Re: Stihl HT-75*



> _Originally posted by Jumper _
> * I am told there is a vapour lock problem with this model, ie you have to keep opening the gas cap every few minutes to avoid having the engine cut out-can anyone else verify this? The last one I used certainly suffered from this problem. ( Echo pole saw)
> 
> *



No vapor lock/venting problems with mine so far- engine runs well, just not much power.

The Stihl that I used was prone to damage to the chain oiler tank. I had to replace several at $40 plus a whack.


----------



## o0_TreeMan_0o

If the limbs you are going to be cutting are small I would go with a pole saw. They cut pretty fast and don't weigh as much. With the curved blade, it is at a much better angle for cutting limbs. Use a stihl on the larger limbs. Just rember to make the proper series of cuts on the lager limbs so as not to tear the bark or the collar.


----------



## budroe69moni

*echo ppt260 in action.......*

check it out. here's a shot of me in action w/
my ppt260 w/ 5' extension. i'm up in a cabbage 
palm about 20' and still have a couple feet of 
extension left. when prunning palms, let the 
weight of the saw do the work....... don't force 
the cut!!!!!!
budroe


----------



## Stumper

If you can only have 1, then a good manual pole saw and extension system is the indispensable tool. However, after several years of using a Power pruner I never want to be without one! It isn't as versatile a tool as the manual pole saw but it is a very useful time saver. Palms are not part of my regular business here in Colorado but I have done a few in years past while visiting milder climes. Based on that experience I would definitely recommend the Power pruner.


----------



## murphy4trees

Get the power. So many uses, cutting vines that are hung up on limbs being dropped, shortening limbs before removal to avoid lowering them, cutting lower deadwood to make room for a ladder, working from the roof, etc.. 
I use Stihl and have been real happy with it. Never had a vapor problem, but the extension stopped adjusting a while ago. I haven't got it to the shop yet.. Any thoughts??
AS far as pruning goes I agree it doesn't do well for finishing cuts. When made, I will do everyrthing possible to keep from nicking other branches or the trunk. My preferred method is to leave a stub, then final cut should be an undercut straight through. I aim slighly outside the target cut to leave room for error. 
God Bless All,
Daniel


----------



## treeclimber165

Murphy,
The reason your shaft quit adjusting is because it is probably bent or twisted slightly. Stihl had to compromise between strength and weight. If it were stronger, it would be heavier as well. Even if you never force a cut (stressing the shaft and twisting it), the shaft can be bent from dropping it on the ground or a cut limb falling on it. 
There is a good thread on the chainsaw forum about power pruners as well.


----------



## DDM

Budroe? how long is that Echo with the extensions on it? Hmmmmmm Think i might need one How much was it?


----------



## budroe69moni

*echo ppt260 w/ 5' extension.......*

ddm,
fully extended it's about 19.5 feet long. it comes w/ a shoulder 
strap and you let the power head hang down along side of your
outer thigh. for extra height sometimes i'll swing it up and rest it on my hip. then let the weight of the pole saw make the cut.
i love it!!!!!! i paid 599.00 for the saw and another 99.00 for the extension. i got it at the depot w/ the 6 months no interest, no payments, i've already paid for the saw and then some!!!!!!! they also sell an articulating hedge trimmer attachment to do big hedges. imagine squaring off the top of a 20' hedge w/out having your feet leave the ground!!!! awesome!
budroe


----------



## BDawson1234

I have both. Echo (with the 5 foot extension), and a Stihl HT75. I gotta cast my vote with the "E machine" :deadhorse:


----------



## lxt

I have the echo did some mods and it works real well, a lil cumbersome fully extended & reaching for all your worth but mine cuts quick & clean! for about $100.00 you can get good power and speed, Ive used mine in the utlity field its not as quick as the hydraulic pole saws, but its not that much slower.

LXT................


----------



## arbor pro

I have an Echo power pruner, a Stihl Ht-75, an ARS Turbo Cut and a Hayauchi saw. The ht-75 is a must for large hardwood cuts. For anything under 4" diameter, the Hayauchi is great. The blade is a bit lighter than the ARS but the 'Positive Locking Adjustment' on the ARS is crap (unless they've improved it in the last 2 years). The locking adjustment strips out if you use the saw to pull hung-up branches out of trees. 

With the Hayauchi, I've had no problems whatsoever with the extension locks and am still using the original blade. The blade has been bent to near 90 degrees at times and has not broken. It's a finer blade than the ARS and is much easier to cut smaller branches with.

In my opinion, buy both a ht-75 and a Hayauchi 21' - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## treeseer

arbor pro said:


> For anything under 4" diameter, the Hayauchi is great. ...
> With the Hayauchi, I've had no problems whatsoever with the extension locks and am still using the original blade.


 I don't have a power pruner, but I cut up to 8" with the Hayauchi. My blad is original and unbent, but getting a little dull so it may be time for a swap.

Is it worth trying to sharpen them?


----------



## Bermie

treeman82 said:


> I know that the hot ticket saws right now are the Silky's. But has anybody used the Stihl arborist supplies yet? I was down at my dealer today where they had the extendable Stihl pole saw, looked really nice. I asked the owner how many he has sold, to which he replied "1" He said they were really nice but also pretty expensive. What do you guys think of these things? If I wanted to buy one I could either go there for the Stihl version or go up the road to Vermeer and buy the Silky's. Which reminds me I need to go purchase myself a Zubat one of these days for pruning



I had a Stihl pole saw on extended loan, then it had to go back. It was a great tool, cut very well, the only problem was the locks on the extensions would slip from time to time. I had one on order from my dealer, it took over a month and was going to cost over $250, I cancelled the order, got on the internet and got a Hayauch 21' from Forestry Suppliers for $174. It got here in one week.
I find the Hayauchi very useful and it cuts like a hot knife through butter, even palms... but I also will borrow my friends Stihl power pruner (the fourstroke extendable model). A pole saw can be difficult to use on smaller extended branches, they move too much to cut properly, the power pruner is through in a trice.
You have to be strong to hold the power pruner steady enough not to overcut and nick the next branch or trunk when finishing the cut. The advice to reduce length and weight first leaving a stub for the finish cut is a good call.
Overall I use a pole saw more, but the power pruner is needed on some jobs.


----------



## John464

Doesnt make sense for a tree company to operate without either. We have Stihl Power Poles and Jameson fiberglass poles with sharp blades. Both serve different purposes well.


----------



## BostonBull

And your point?

Its a good VALID thread, tha some employed Arborists thought would be good to rummage out of the dark!


----------



## BostonBull

GICON said:


> Hold on, let me search some of the topics that were discussed in the early 90's. Lets see if we can incorporate those into some 2007 discussions.



Good topics never die.

Why sour grapes about the guys bringing back topics from the past? I think this is a good valid thread that to this day guys still ponder.


----------



## lxt

you didnt mind chiming in on a prehistoric thread! did ya? so one needs to ask why would someone who knows the thread is 5yrs old bother replying?

LXT................


----------



## ddhlakebound

ChainsawGuy said:


> Hey Greg,
> try searching for "extended reach chainsaw" to see if this helps
> Chainsaw guy



What, gettin paid commission from the sales of these, or what? You've pretty much spammed a dozen threads with your toy electric polesaw, so either you're marketing, or you don't want to look at all the drawbacks of the product.


----------



## ddhlakebound

ChainsawGuy said:


> Nope, I don't sell em, I just use em. I have not experienced any drawbacks either, how can you stipulate them when you've never used one? Speculation perhaps? Or just threatened by yr competition using it and saving the HO money and "cutting" into yr inflated profits? Just a thought....
> 
> Chainsaw Guy



Thats funny.....this press release is from......Rhode Island, about a month and a half ago....I'm sure it's just coincidence though that you're from Rhode Island. Pfft. 

Apr 11, 2009 – Providence, R.I. – After 5 plus years of testing and development; the Extended Reach Chainsaw System is now available for homeowners, landscapers, property managers, arborists and lawn service professionals. The Extended Reach Chainsaw System is an innovative and revolutionary way to cut, trim, prune and sculpt trees, hedges, bushes and brush.

Marketing is one thing, lying about it and saying you're a happy customer is another entirely.......Let the red rep flow.


----------



## Michael Savage

Just for reference sake down here the term 'pole pruner' refers to a seucater type arrangement on the end of a pole, operated by a cord/pulley type system and is typically sold as an attachment for the jamison pole system, or a similar product 

Then there is your polesaw weather it be a silky, wolfgarten or witch ever you use.

I think all of these tools (pole pruner, and both power and mechanical polesaws) should be part of any tree company's equipment and are all extremely useful tools.

The term polesaw also refers to the power polesaw in Australia the market is dominated by Stihl though I believe there are a lot of Echo brand polesaws getting around the place

It has been several years since I have used the latter, though I have memories of that unit having a little more reach at a lighter weight than the stihl product. I think it may have been a little more cumbersome to use and down on power compared to the stihl, again this is from memory only.

The stihl product is widley used by contractors involved in municipal operations in Australia, pruning juvenile and semi mature roadside trees.
It is a good tool IMO though there are some issues with it, and it has its obvious limitations.

The saw is now sold with a harness, that in my experience is a total waste of time as it limits usability of the saw. I believe this addition was due to a large amount of feedback relating to upper back and neck injurys as a result of using the saw above waist height, or for extended periods. Anyone who has used one can testify to this fact to some extent.

The other problem with the saw (in both examples) is the bar oiling system, that despite at least 2 evolutions of the saw remains un-resolved, leading to regular replacement of the bar, chain and drive sprocket.

Our reaction to this (and I should add, we only use stihl power saws) has been to run the chain a little loose to avoid repetedly heating and stretching it, this however is far from an ideal solution as it only increases longevity of the business end of the saw marginally.

I have never encountered the vapor lock problem that someone mentioned earlier, though that could be an environmental factor.

At the end of the day though it will come down to 2 factors price, and personal preference


Hope I'm not stating the obvious here..

-Mike


----------



## conlan

*Power pruner is a must have for any full time tree guy.*

Get the power pruner and you will find its a great tool to have in your arsenal. It will save a massive amount of time and is extremely convenient to have. Make sure it is always razor sharp, otherwise it can be hard on the components. You'll be glad you spent the money.


----------



## 046

echo vs stihl power pruners...

which one is better?


----------



## sgreanbeans

I have the Sthil pole saw, Jameson poles with both a pruner attachment( corona commercial one the sell at Vermeer) and the saw blade attachment, I use the 14" Fanno on it. Had the Echo some years ago, was a nice saw, but the handle was hard to operate in most positions. The stihl is worth it weight in gold, many, many different apps for that one. 
I too run the chain slightly loose, it does make a difference in performance. Again, I believe the diversity amongst your tools is almost a must, everything is better than something else in certain applications, if that made any sense!


----------



## lxt

BUY THE ECHO POWER PRUNER!!

Ive ran the stihls version & it does not even compar to the echo!! & Im a stihl guy....!

I posted some modifications that you can make to the power pruner to avoid bad cuts/slow cutting, etc.. the mods on mine put it close to a hydraulic stick saw!!!!

as for durability.....Ive actually (accidentally & in a hurry) ran the extension shaft over.....the cursing was terrible, LOL but a buddy of mine who is a pipe fitter straigtened it out & it works fine, my echo is around 6 years old & has more than earned its keep!!!


Good Luck!!


LXT.................


----------



## murphy4trees

thats hard to believe.. guess I nees to try that echo out... the new stihl 131 seems to have a lot of low end power, which was always an issue with the old models.. haven't owned this one long enough to see if the bar oiling system will hold up though..

used the 131 to take out the top of a 75-80' oak at 1:30 in this video.. bucket was maxxed, so setting the lowering line with a pole saw and making the cut with the pole pruner allowed me to stay in the bucket. Tricky cut to not get the saw pinched though..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqtb_KAeIZw


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Just sold my power pruner.

Only had about 10 hours on it total in 5 years.

I prefer the connecting fiberglass poles.

If I was to get a "mass production" contract, I'd consider a power pruner. Prefer better finish cuts than the power pruner usually gives, but its not that bad if the RPMs are kept fairly speedy and the cut made slow.

Still nothing quite as nice as a good hand-powered finish cut with a good blade. But one option is to use a power pruner to knock out the bulk and come back later to finish all the stubs in a phase.


----------



## 046

got an HT131 with a broken bottom section. anyone else have problems with HT131 breaking? Echo's pole/bar seems a LOT stronger than Stihl

my old HT75 is still hanging in there. a deal popped up on a PPT260 Echo in like new condition ... so I jumped on it. 

Stihl dealer wants $200 for parts to fix broken pole section. has anyone exchanged pole/bar from HT75 to HT131? inner shaft is the same part number and OD of shaft is the same. 

looks like I'll be unbolting pole/bar real soon to see if I can change out shafts.


----------



## epicklein22

M.D. Vaden said:


> Just sold my power pruner.
> 
> Only had about 10 hours on it total in 5 years.
> 
> I prefer the connecting fiberglass poles.
> 
> If I was to get a "mass production" contract, I'd consider a power pruner. Prefer better finish cuts than the power pruner usually gives, but its not that bad if the RPMs are kept fairly speedy and the cut made slow.
> 
> Still nothing quite as nice as a good hand-powered finish cut with a good blade. But one option is to use a power pruner to knock out the bulk and come back later to finish all the stubs in a phase.



+1, there is nothing like a nice hand-powered cut.


----------



## pdqdl

Yes, I know it's an old thread. So what?

Why debate about which kind of pole saw to get? You should have both if you plan on making money at it. The pole saws will easily reach much higher than a power pruner, and the power pruners cut MUCH faster than the best manual saw can ever hope to accomplish.




treeman82 said:


> ... But has anybody used the Stihl arborist supplies yet? I was down at my dealer today where they had the extendable Stihl pole saw, looked really nice. ...



We have the Stihl extendable pole pruner, and I am not too crazy about it. It's nice and light, the saw is easily good enough for most any trimming job, but I still don't like it! The 3 sections are joined by locking clamps that don't hold. There are permanently locking snap pins at the end of the travel, and they also fail to hold. The snap pins at the end of the travel hold well enough to use for sawing, but this really is not a bit more convenient (on the ground) than just using sectional pole pruners.

If your groundie drops the pole pruner when you send it down from the tree, the butt hits the ground, and the snap pins strip out the hole. Oops. $275.00 tool is not as good as it used to be...


Regarding a power pruner: they are great for fast work at a bit closer to the ground than a pole pruner will reach. They are rather fatiguing to use for long periods at full extension. I would argue about the quality of the cut; they use a narrow kerf chain that cuts as clean as a 200T. Obviously, being 12' away from the cut does not make it easy to produce good work. 

The Echo can be equipped with an additional 5' extension, making it much longer than the Stihl. It also can be equipped with the "Hedger" attachment, which actually works quite well on tall junipers and arborvitae.

*Some simple techniques with any power pruner:* 

"Bottom of the branch" angled wedges are easy to produce if you are not at the limits of your reach. This can be used to swing the branch away from the operator. This is very important when you are cutting 6"-12" branches, because the operator has to make sure the branch doesn't fall on him/her.

NEVER just make a cut starting at the top unless it is a rather small branch. These pole pruners are easy to pinch, and are particularly bad about it when you are extended all the way to reach a branch. SOLUTION: make a horizontal bottom cut with the very tip of the saw, then notch both sides of the remaining wood, leaving only the top-center of the branch still holding. Finish the cut from either side, depending on which way the branch is likely to twist. You can even make open-face wedges on the very bottom of a branch using this technique, but it will leave you dodging the branch when it falls.

Poor quality cuts can be managed just like when you are up in the tree: cut further away from the trunk, then clean up the cut when there is very little weight on the remaining branch. This is _WAY_ easier than trying to make that many cuts in a 6" branch with a pole pruner.

"pop" cuts are super easy when you can stand well to the side of the branch and still reach it. 12' overhead? Use the full extension, stand 5-6' to the side and make an undercut, then top cut to finish. Clean, neat, and you don't need to dodge the falling branch.


----------



## murphy4trees

I don't much care for them for pruning, but find they work out well for removals, though I do use them occasionally for pruning..
terrible cuts, you have to leave stubs rather than risk violating the BPZ..


----------



## UnityArborist

*THe hyuchi*

IS the BEst POle saw!! One of the best investments I have made. The Blades Are expensive to replace, but there is a shop in town that will sharpen it for $5. An Arborist can always make a better cut with a pole saw vs a powersaw. If you need to make a big cut use a ladder and chainsaw. Save some money and get a Hyuchi or two.


----------



## snowyman

lxt said:


> BUY THE ECHO POWER PRUNER!!
> 
> I posted some modifications that you can make to the power pruner to avoid bad cuts/slow cutting, etc.. the mods on mine put it close to a hydraulic stick saw!!!!



Could you tell me where you posted that, it's not in this thread.


----------



## pdqdl

UnityArborist said:


> ... If you need to make a big cut use a ladder and chainsaw.



If I need a ladder and a chainsaw, I consider that climbing a tree. Don't use the ladder to work from, use it to get in the tree.

Branches fall and knock people off of ladders.


----------



## 046

cuts great... but too fragile
much prefer old reliable Jamison pole saws. if you shop a bit, one can come up with a blade with a hook tip that pretty darn sharp. 

cutting with a chainsaw on top a ladder is a sure way to get hurt. 

homeowner falls off a ladder (graphic)
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=152529




UnityArborist said:


> IS the BEst POle saw!! One of the best investments I have made. The Blades Are expensive to replace, but there is a shop in town that will sharpen it for $5. An Arborist can always make a better cut with a pole saw vs a powersaw. If you need to make a big cut use a ladder and chainsaw. Save some money and get a Hyuchi or two.


----------



## Greystoke

I have both the silky hayauchi and the echo power pruner with the extension. I use them both as needed. I also have the jameson poles with saw and pruner head...I like my silky way better. Anybody try the sintung lopper head for the silky pole saws?


----------



## lxt

snowyman said:


> Could you tell me where you posted that, it's not in this thread.



the thread was titled "polechainsaw engines suck", it might come up with a search?? good luck.



LXT............


----------



## snowyman

Found it. Thanks.


----------



## JCONN

I always thought about buying a powered unit and never did. Then one day I found a guy selling 2 for 400 bucks with hedger and saw attachments. I would go buy a brand new one tomorrow if it broke. I use it a lot to trim braces near phone and cable lines or off a house. Great to cut back then finish cut with a saw heck of a lot faster then going up tying in and walking out the limb.


----------



## tree md

Well thanks to my good friend 046 I now have a like new Echo PPT 260. Shaft seems much more heavy duty than the Stihl power pruners (and I'm a Stihl guy). A little heavier but I don't spend all day running around with the power pruner. They are very good for some applications but not something you are going to use as much as a 200T or the like. Haven't had a chance to really use the Echo yet but I plan to do a little pruning with it tomorrow and check it out.

I have had an HT101 and an HT131. Both worked well. The 131 really has some nuts to it for a power pruner. However, the shaft is not as sturdy as the Echo pruner. I broke one on the 131 and it cost an arm and a leg to fix.

One thing the power pruner is really useful for is being able to back off a limb that is hung up and under tension (like many you will encounter in a storm situation) while you make your cut. Just work it back from the tip making undercuts. Much safer than getting right up on it and cutting with a regular saw.

BTW, I am very happy to see this old thread. Has just the info I was looking for.


----------



## TheSawGuy

*Electric Pole Saws*

I personally like to use an electric pole saw It has always done the job for me. I never saw the need to upgrade to any commercial-grade equipment.


----------



## sawfun

Cannon angle bar.


----------



## capetrees

Greystoke said:


> I have both the silky hayauchi and the echo power pruner with the extension. I use them both as needed. I also have the jameson poles with saw and pruner head...I like my silky way better. Anybody try the sintung lopper head for the silky pole saws?


 

Yes and it's awesome so long as you cut square to the branch. Angle cuts shred the branch and not so clean. The ratcheting action is a big plus. Only thing I didn't like was the rope to activate the cutter is only around 18 feet long and the pole saw is 21'. Too short if you need the extra reach so I lengthened it. And watch the larger cuts. The pole bows and could bend if not kept inline.


----------

